# Can anyone Critique my calf??



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Would need way better pics to critique. Same as with goats....level with animal if possible, both sides, back and front with animal standing correctly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Almost like this? If he were standing straight up?

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That would be WAY better!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

What are you wanting to know about them?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I say he is the cutest little guy ever  That little face needs kissing if you ask me , lol.

So , thats my critique


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Gotta love Trickyroo's critiques!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , sometimes i can't help myself and i have to jump in and give my "special" critiques  :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...I agree with tricky's critique


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

See ! I know what I'm doing :roll: :ROFL:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:slapfloor:Lol, oh yeah, totally!!! :applaud: :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Laura....your critiques are the best :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumb:Thanks:hugs: 
With me , everyone gets a great critique :-D:-D:-D


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, IMO, it's VERY accurate!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I like to be as exact as i can be


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

bclev said:


> What are you wanting to know about them?


How "good" of a cow he is bc I am needing to price them......

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> How "good" of a cow he is bc I am needing to price them......
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


At LEAST a million or two , but I'm just going by the cuteness factor :-D:-D:-D
Ok , i'll step back before someone throws something at me again :worried: :-D


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> At LEAST a million or two , but I'm just going by the cuteness factor :-D:-D:-D
> Ok , i'll step back before someone throws something at me again :worried: :-D


Again?!?

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you want a critique on cuteness, this photo will do.  Very cute calf! If you want a critique on conformation, however, we will need better photos. The calf needs to be standing square and on level ground. Camera angle needs to be center with the calf. I would also get photos from the front of him as well as the rear so we can look at legs, width, etc.

This is what we need to see at least:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Again?!?
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


:worried::worried::worried:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you selling as a bucket calf? Is it dairy or beef? Beef calves sell for up to $1000 around here! :shocked::shocked::shocked: I see them listed for $500 to $1000 on our local sales thingy with the majority being in the $750 range. I've also seen them go for as little as $100 at the local auction.....but those aren't usually very good ones. Dairy is a little different. They sell for far less and $100 would be a pretty good price there.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

It's a beef cow


----------

